# Marketing Foster Dogs



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

I know there are several people on this board who are active fosters and more who have been thinking about whether to give fostering a try, so here are a couple of posts that I wrote for Team Unruly on things you can do to market foster dogs. They might be helpful to people looking for more ideas to help hock their fosters. 

Marketing Foster Dogs, Part One | Team Unruly

Marketing Foster Dogs, Part Two | Team Unruly


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I like reading your write ups))))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi Merciel,

I think this advice is very insightful. I would love for this to become part of the "foster-home orientation manual" rescues I work with give new foster volunteers. Would you be okay with your blog posts being shared in that manner? Of course, it would include a citation.

Now, let's think about writing a "How-To" manual for rescues to find foster volunteers like you


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh sure, anybody who thinks it might be useful is more than welcome to pass the posts around. That's why I wrote them, after all. 

A how-to on attracting and retaining volunteers would actually be a really useful topic, but sadly that is not a subject I know enough about to write on.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you for these. I also was going to ask if it would be okay if I run off a bunch of these, as my husband is foster coordinator at our shelter. I think it would be beneficial for every new foster parent to get a copy of both of these right at the start. Thanks!


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Great! I'm happy to hear you think it might be helpful. 

If there's anything else that you guys think might be a good topic for us to cover (in particular, anything that would be helpful to shelter and rescue concerns -- both from the standpoint of the shelters and rescues and for adopters), please let me know. The TU crew is always looking for new post ideas, and although there are lots and lots of topics I'm not qualified to write about, there's probably someone else on the team who is.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Have you covered social media? I adopted one of my current dogs (Indy) via social media and my last foster dog was found that way and eventually adopted by that family.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

It's woven into my discussion of other topics. You need a slightly different approach and balance of text-to-pictures for blogging vs. Facebook posts vs. Petfinder entries.

I have not yet broken out that specific topic and done a point-by-point on the different ways to structure marketing for each type of social media platform, though, so that might be worth covering if I can think of enough additional material that wouldn't be too redundant.

Thanks, that's a good suggestion.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

The on-and-off ongoing series continues: Marketing Foster Dogs For Sports | Team Unruly


----------

